# Breeding C.gemmatus



## ellroy (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi,

How soon after the final moult will the adults be ready to mate?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Ian (Oct 29, 2005)

I always use 3 weeks for both...any species..

although, when I waited longer than that with some of my gemmatus, they died of egg binding. (another topic somewhere on here.)

Cheers,

Ian


----------

